# Midnight black Jaguar S Type R



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Midnight black Jaguar S Type R more added pics*

Now then all !

Here is the result of a LOT or searching around looking for a nice straight motor to have as a weekend toy and im chuffed to bits. obviously whatever you get is going to need the full mashins so here you go

Its a 2003 jaguar s type r in midnight black the interior is charcoal and cranberry leather with flint carpets. Its covered 40k and is a one owner car from stratstone manchester.

I lost most of the before pics due to a mishap with my camera which i dont want to go into but the car was lightly scratched pretty much all over with some heavy rds on the boot lid in particular

anyway when i recieved the car it went straight up to my unit for a wash :thumb: starting with a VP ph neutral foam then the shuts and panel gaps were attacked with the trusty slide lock brush the car was then rinsed and washed with the usual 2bm using my lambswool and gold class megs shampoo. The cAr was then left to drip dry for a while then sprayed with tardis and left for ten mins each panel was then wiped with a tardis soaked microF.

The car was re foamed then rinsed and onto the claying stage

At this point the car was jacked up to remove the wheels to clean the arches up they were de tar'd using tardis and the calipers were brushed with wheel brightner. The arches were dryed and plastics dressed with FK top kote the calipers were polished with finishkare foam pad glaze then coated with fk1000p :argie:



















I have found that the green sonus clay is really nice to use and although soft its cleanimg abilities are very good allowing the clay stage to be done quite quickly with a glass smooth finish

with the car all dryed off and nice and warm in the unit i went around the car tapeing up critical areas ready for polishing. Then set to the boot first of all with a megs polishing pad and menz 3.02 this had little or no effect on the rds so stepped up to a burgundy.... Still not enough amd the rds wernt thar bad so i was puzzled.... I also noticed that tge pad was gripping the paint and causing a lot of heat build up quickly and the polish wasnt behaving properly?!?!

A post on here the next day had me take the car back outside with tardis and 
an aggitating brush working on each panel for 5 mins saw this come off the paint....










shocking is what that is. Wheather its some sort of dealer prep or what i dont know but it sure made the car paint sticky as hell.

A re wash and dry and back inside...

Back on the boot even my Lc wool pad wasnt making a mark with power gloss so out came tge 2000 grit followed by 2500 then worked out with wool followed by polishing pad with 3.02 then refined with 85rd on a blue lc pad the bonnet needed the same as well as the front bumper which has been painted and was very orange peel'y indeed ill add some wet sand pics when i get them from a friend who turned up one night! ** ADDED **























































The rest of the car needed either wool as the first stage or simply just 2 hits of polishing pad and 3.02

All the car was refined with 85rd and then given a good coating with megs#7 as i think it makes a real difference to the depth of colour

this pic is of the drivers door before hand










then after inc a shot of the lower half with fully worked in 85rd



















a shot of the boot finished










and a rear wing










here is the car and the ******* expensive heater i got at work!!!










the car has 3 coats of my fav wax supernatural and here are some afters

the leather was also cleaned and treated with ltt products which i wrote up in the interior and glass section of this site

any way here you go....


















































































sorry for the crap post i lost a lot of my pics as i said which is dissapointing but the result on the car makes up for it for me. All this has been written uploaded and photographed on my new i phone and it aint easy!!! I hope the pics cone out ok any comments welcome and a big hello to all the jag fans out there. I love em. These last too pics are edited using an app called best camera so see what you think

Thanks again if you bothered to read this!!!!



















New Badge!!


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

such a lovely car mate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice work mate.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

looking very nice indeed.


----------



## Andy.B (Jul 11, 2008)

Very underrated car, cracking finish from what it was :thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That looks absolutely gorgeous and a real Q-car.


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tyres dressed with endurance megs wheels were refurbed atnthewheelspecialist.co.uk door shuts sealed with finish kare sealant missed loads out of this write up!!! Big respect to those who do these writeups man they aint easy!! Iv missed more as well


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work, these are seriously sweet cars!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work lovely car


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

:argie: absolutely gleaming.

How long did it take you?


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

You have given that car back its wow factor , awesome job


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow
cracking work there
the interior looks so nice in that combo
looks like you got a very nice ride there
well done have fun with matey:thumb::thumb:


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

amclean said:


> :argie: absolutely gleaming.
> 
> How long did it take you?


There is prob about 30 hours plus in it so far. I have a few stone chips to contend with and perhaps a headlight sand but need to research if there is a special coating on the lights first. Oh and its booked in on my 25th birthday (17 dec) for an exhaust system. Excited i am!!!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work on a nice car


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic job, lovely STR, see you here !
http://www.jaguarforum.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Lovely mixture of old and new, sport and luxury. Adore that paint. Great job on the paintwork btw. Beautiful car.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a stunning car!! love the interior and alloys :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks stunning m8, well done...very tidy car


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

looks stunning,the interior colours look amazing with black,bet you look forward to the weekens now


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

:argie:

Gorgeous!

Well done and enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Stunning work and a lovely car, have an S-type myself but really do fancy an "R" after seeing this...._


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

awsome cars, i dont think i could pull it off without looking about 10 years old behind the wheel though :lol:

stunning


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

new pics added


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

What did you use (if anything) on your rear tyre of the 955?.

Oh ye the car looks good two, Like the colour combo inside. Havent seen the front suspension like that before, Whats the metal bar type thing, Act as an ARB?.

Luke


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks very nice, great cars and you get a lot for your money.:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking cat....

now all you need is a Miltek exhaust and a few supercharger tweeks........

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Nice looking cat....
> 
> now all you need is a Miltek exhaust and a few supercharger tweeks........
> 
> ...


Absolutly. Watch this space


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

The tyres on the bike are dressed very carefully with dilute hyper dressing


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job, also love that colour combation.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovely car and great work! I didn't realise the interior was so similar to the XJ!


----------



## DERV_Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome cars these type r's - beautiful engine, the supercharger really suits it's character. Got 37mpg out of one of these once on a run to East London from the south coast (it never went over 2000rpm all the way though!)


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

i couldnt have kept her under 2000rpm!!! i love stretching its legs averaged 22mpg over 600 miles! seperate average taken for 50-60 mph back roads blasting, in second gear alot, saw 18.1mpg over 150 miles

in small town with rapid squirts it averages 13mpg

some pics from scotland for you !!!


















































































loch lomond


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great car. What engine has it got? V8?


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

4.2 litre supercharged v8. 400bhp 408 lb-ft torque


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

P'ah, 13mpg, you are not even trying with that figure!!!!

Once you get down into single digits, give me a call!!! :doublesho



I have no idea how anyone could keep the car under 2k revs....it needs to sing!!! 

Pictures look nice, are you all back home safe and dirty now????

:thumb:


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

i cant believe how dirty the car is i feel sick. she is having 10 hours on her this aft and tonight then a cover and a hot cup of coco before bed. bring on the spring. 

any one looking for an awsome car you gotta consider this car its soooooo good its like been out on the bike with the power for overtakes and you just ride a wall of torque from 2000 revs right to the limiter!! buzzing!


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Top job there.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

super job stunning motor you've got ya self


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

What a LUX mobile. lol 
That is so nice.

Karlos


----------



## KEV. (Oct 22, 2007)

Stunning job you done there Charlie.


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

now thats a nice motor, fantastic job bring out that metallic flake, looked at these car a while back, second hand there massive amounts of luxury for the money, enjoy ;-)


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

bump?!


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice turnaround there fella. Looking great. :thumb:


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great turnaround mate... 
A friends dad has one of these, he wrote off his FN2 CTR and ended up with this. 
Must say, some amount of power in them. 
Health to drive.


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

bump !! HE HE!!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mate your car looks stunning, great fleck from the paint, and gorgeous colour and wheels.

Its a very understated car, but this jag has power, enjoy it.

The condition of the paint and spec, will put alot of new cars to shame, welldone on your efforts.


----------

